# Lexapro?



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

My Zoloft just has not been helping me as well as I'd hoped for the last few weeks. I mean, I do feel better ON it than I do WITHOUT it, but it just felt like I needed something different, as maybe the Zoloft was losing it's effectiveness?? So my psychiatrist yesterday said that he is weaning me off of the Zoloft. I was taking 2 1/2 pills of the Zoloft a day, and he has me taking 1 pill of Zoloft, plus that Lexapro. He just didn't want me to go cold turkey off of the Zoloft. He also increased my Klonopin, as I am having trouble with panic attacks since my surgery, because of the urgency I get that makes it difficult to go out. Just wondered if anyone has used Lexapro, and if so, how did it work for you?? I definitely like the idea that I only take it once a day, that is nice. Also, I went back to Ambien for my sleep aid, because the Restoril was not helping and it was causing me to get this 'restless leg' feeling, if that makes sense. So the Ambien is much better. Not as strong, but once I fall asleep, I stay asleep for a good 8 hours or so. Thanks all!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi AMC, I take lexapro, very small dose (5mg) and have tolerated it very well. I have not tolerated any of the other antidepressants which cause me severe anxiety, insomnia, etc. With lexapro I have just the opposite. It has reduced my anxiety (did not take any klonopin yesterday at all) and it has helped with depression. I am very sensitive to medications so that is why I'm on such a small amount. I also take Restoril but really need to get off it because it doesn't help me anymore. I've been on it about 4 years so it would definitely be a weaning process. My doctor wants to get this antidepressant situation under control first. I'm IBS-C and was a little worried about the GI upset thing. I had a little stomach upset the 1st week or so but that has calmed down but I have noticed a dampened appetite which is not a good thing for me as I tend to weigh around 100lbs all the time and work to keep my weight up. Hope the lexapro works for you. My doctor said it is the 'purest' SSRI out there and tends to have less side effects than the others. So far, I've found this to be true. Good luck, Tiss


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Thank you so much, Tiss







I've only been on the Lexapro for 2 days now, so I guess I have not given it enough time to really work. But I do find that I feel remarkably calm when I take it, which is nice!! I've not had to use my Klonopin either while taking this. It makes me a little drowsy, but I'm hoping that goes away once my body is used to it. Zoloft used to knock me out







!! I was like a walking zombie. But after being on it for a while, I found that I was beginning to get used to it. Now I can drive while taking it, with no problems at all. I'm hoping that the Lexapro will have reduced drowsiness the longer I am on it!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

How much lexapro are you taking? I think the usual dose to start out is 10mg. I think that would make me sleep all day! Even on the 5mg I feel a little tired during the day but it is gradually going away. I like the calmness that I feel and I'm not overreacting to things like I would normally.


----------



## Tigerlili (Sep 17, 2004)

I just started taking Lexapro 4 days ago, and I feel like I'm going to lose my mind. I'm not used to taking any medications. This stuff makes me feel very "drugged" and it freaks me out. I take 10mg about 7-8am, and that first rush of meds about an hour after I take it is very scary. By about 2pm or so I start to level out. The only good thing is my stomache has calmed down, I don't have that sense of urgency all the time. But it seems like I've traded one fear for another. Now I fear that the medicine is too strong for me and will hurt me or make me go crazy or something. I'm going to call my doctor in the morning and ask if I can cut the pill in half and take only 5mg a day until I get used to it.Is this the type of medicine that after being on it a week or so these types of symptoms will go away? If so maybe I can tough it out. If anyone has any experience taking Lexapro and can give me some advice as to what to expect and if this is normal, please do so. Thanks.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I started on 2 1/2 mg so maybe 10mg is too much for you--I think it would be too much for me. I went up to 5mg after about a week and that's where I've stayed. The side effects have leveled out---GI problems and sleepiness. I don't know why "one size fits all" with the doseage of meds---certainly is not the case for me. I always need to take smaller dose. What did your doctor say??


----------



## Tigerlili (Sep 17, 2004)

Just spoke to the covering doc, he said that I should either cut the pill in half or discontinue until I talk to my doc tomorrow. He said people who had never taken this type of drug before may be more sensitive to it than others. He also said there is something called seretonin syndrome that some people have. When people like that take SSRI's they can have a very severe reaction.I'm not taking this again tomorrow until I speak with my doctor.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I started on Lexapro almost 2 months ago ### 10mg & the doc increased it to 20mg a month ago. I also started with Klonopin, but that made me a zombie, so we discontinued it. The Lexapro doesn't really, but I take it at night. I have noticed, though, that I really have to get enough sleep. If not, I'll hit the wall.The only side effect I've really noticed other than that is that it worsened my TMJ. I had headaches from it for several days. I think that is over, as I haven't had one for a few days.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmm, my TMJ has bothered me more too. Never thought about that being related to the lexapro.


----------



## tiara33 (Oct 8, 2003)

This is so weird.. Tiss and AMC you guys sound just like me! I just got off Zoloft after being on it about 4 years. I had no idea how much it was draining me. I just started Lexapro about two weeks ago and I can't believe the difference. I am almost 'normal'! I've only had one attack and I believe that was the restaurant that we ate at, the food was bad. The first two days I took 10 mg's and thought I was going to fly away. There were fish in my stomach and I was so anxious, so I just quit taking everything for two weeks.. kind of like detoxing. Then when my IBS-D started getting so bad again I knew I had to do something weather it be going back on Zoloft or trying Lexapro again. So I cut back the dosage of Lexapro to half a pill and I have been so great ever since... minus the one incident. I go back to dr's next week for a check up. The worst thing ever was getting off the Zoloft. I was a mess, I missed worked, I couldn't function and I cried almost three days straight. Everything was upsetting me. My body was super messed up. But now I'm glad to report that Lexapro seems to be doing it for me. I know that everyone is different, but I just wanted to share what seems to finally worked for me. Now I'm worried that this good 'normal' feeling is going to eventually go away as my body gets used to the dosage... I hope not, but it probably will as this is the millionth thing I have tried for my IBS... Good luck to all who are trying to find their 'cure'. I know what you are going through.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I take lexapro and it works well for me with no side effects. I did not even start it for ibsd but I noticed that I could not take my questran everyday because I would get c. Now I only take questran maybe once or twice a week, it just makes me C now. I've been meaning to post about this in the D thread to see if anyone who has had thier galbladder removed and had bilesalt d had ever stopped needing the questran. I do really feel it is the lexapro though because before taking it I had to have the questran everyday. I take 10mg of lexapro and the only side effects I had at first were dry mouth and yawning but those cleared up in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I do like the effects of less anxiety and depresion (duh, who wouldn't?) but I don't like the TMJ thing and I also tend to feel sort of tired and fatigued all day. Do you all taking lexapro experience this? I'm beginning to wonder if my thyroid is off (I am hypothyroid and take meds for that) or if I'm anemic. I am a runner and seems like right when I started taking lexapro I didn't have the stamina I usually have. Don't know if any of these problems are related to the lexapro but I always like to have something to blame!


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey all, I'm new... it's awesome finding a place where I'm not alone!I take 20mg Lexapro a day, I've been on it for about a year and a half now. My starting dose was 10mg, but it went up to 20 after a month or so. Right now it's doing its thing fine (as long as I remember to take it!) - but I have the opposite problem of most of y'all. I've noticed that if I take the pill anytime near/after noon, then there's a good chance I won't sleep that night. Also, taking it too early or without food triggers a nasty episode, so my morning routine is crackers, juice, and drugs.







This week I've been working at keeping track of myself and getting back "on" -- I've got memory issues and for the past month, lex doses have been far and few between (I must have the most understanding SO ever). I've noticed the past 3 days or so that my TMJ has been acting up, and never even thought it could be related - what a weird quirk. Any idea what causes the connection?


----------



## jillybean2 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi! I just started lexapro a few days ago, so I haven't been on it long enough to see major effects although my BM's do seem a lot more regular already. But I had tried both paxil and elavil before and both made me feel crazy, this is the first one that's side effects have been non-existant for me. I'm really glad I tried it. I was considering just writing off medicicines.


----------



## IsABella2 (Oct 31, 2004)

hi yall im new, i just started lexapro today... 10 mins after taking it my head and stomach hurt alot so i tried to nap but 30 mins after taking it i felt really great.. i was prescribed it for depression i didnt know that it could help IBS... hopefully it will help, because nothing has worked for IBS for me


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

We're all different when it comes to meds, so you have to judge the Lexapro for yourself. For me, the Zoloft was better than Lexapro. Good luck.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been on Lexapro for quite a few months, before I was on Cellexa for a month or two till we found a medicine that we felt helped. I have zero probs with my stomach anymore. I had one night of D and cramps but I think it was bad food. I think Lexapro is magic for me, I used to live off of Gas-X,Immodium and Nu-Lev before Lexapro. But I've been gaining so much weight, my mom has been monitoring me and did some research on these kind of medicines and the doctor knew I was concerned about my 20 lb weight gain. She just suggested South Beaching. But also said there were two more drugs we could try Effexor and Welbutrin...she said Wellbutrin was really supposed to help with appetite. I am happy with my Lexapro but my mom is furious asking me if i'll be happy when I'm 200 or 500 lbs. She wont buy me anymore clothes. But I do have to admit I have really packed it on and don't eat nearly that much. Has anyone gained weight due to antidepressants or SSRI's?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

How much lexapro are you taking? Personally lexapro has dampened my appetite so I don't want to eat as much, or as often. SSRI's can cause weight gain in some people. Sometimes it is dose related. Sorry to hear you are having this problem with the lexapro. It is the first SSRI I've taken that I've been able to tolerate.


----------



## IsABella2 (Oct 31, 2004)

hey yalli take 10mg a day..one little white pill.. i havent noticed much of a weight gain.. im a small build though.. 5'6 120 and very athletic, so maybe that is why. ive been tolerating it very well and it is also my first SSRI and i like it. good luck to you all!


----------



## 16541 (Apr 12, 2005)

someone asked earlier why there is a connection between SSRI's and TMJ. I'm wondering the same thing. I've been on Zoloft happily for over a year, and just recently upped my dosage from 25 to 50mg. Shortly after I started the zoloft (Dec 2003) I started having TMJ problems, but didn't realize any connection till recently. Since I upped my dosage, I've noticed my TMJ bothering me more, and I've even had my jaw quivering like a person on ecstacy (which is a short burst of seratonin--and which by the way can ruin a person's ability to ever make seratonin again)(don't do drugs, kids!). The jaw quivering reminded me of some friends I had seen on ecstacy and made me think there's a connection between seratonin and the TMJ. That's how I found this site. Anyone know for sure the connection? PS- I never realized this until seeing this site, but my IBS and GERD have been doing phenomenally better since I started the zoloft. I bet they were caused by anxiety!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I started taking 10mg of it 14 months ago. For the first 2 weeks I had nausea, lost my appetite and generally felt awful (luckily I was off University and work). After those 2 weeks, the side effects stopped but it took a good 5 weeks for me to feel a significant change.Today I had my dose doubled to 20mg. Does anyone have any experience of what happens when you up a dose? I have pills for nausea but have had some diahoea and tummy pain tonight. The doctor said it may take a week or 2 for me to see a change. The dose was upped because I've been having panic attacks.


----------

